# Backup Programm gesucht



## melmager (28. Dezember 2011)

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Backup Programm für OpenSuse

was für mich wichtig ist - das Progamm sollte eine Historienfunction mitbringen
bedeutet ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben auf die z.B die 3. Vorversion eines Files zuzugreifen.

Im Moment mache ich das alles per eigenes Script über ein Differenzial Backup - ist etwas mühselig sowas selbst zu erstellen und auch mit mehr Arbeit beim zurückspielen verbunden falls was zurück gespielt werden soll


----------



## The3rdMind (29. Dezember 2011)

hi

vielleicht mal keep ansehen?
http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32984


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich verwende für meine Systeme duplicity. Sehr einfach zu verwenden und über einen kleinen Eintrag in der Crontab auch automatisierbar.

Ist halt rein Konsole, weiß nicht obs dafür auch ne GUI gibt.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Eiszwerg (4. Januar 2012)

Moin,
ich bin neu im Bereich Linux/Unix, daher weiß ich nicht, ob Dir mein Beitrag weiterhilft.

Ich habe, um verschiedene Daten auf meinem v-Server zu sichern zu rsnapshot gegriffen. Das Tools basiert auf rsynch und arbeitet hauptsächlich mit Hardlinks und ist somit ziemlich platzsparend. Weiterhin bietet es die Möglichkeit eigene Intervalle festzulegen und somit auch Dateiversionen von vor mehreren Tagen "aufzuheben".
Schau es Dir einfach mal an 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## melmager (21. März 2018)

Ok ich lasse mal die Frage aufleben - Neuer Anbieter - neue Überlegung
Der backupplatz der gemietet wurde ist mit scp/rsync/ftp erreichbar.
rsnapshot fällt da leider aus da ich kein Scrip dort ausführen kann - nur Platz für Daten 

nachdem ich mir mal rsync etws genauer angesehen habe - bin ich im Moment bei der Frage
Welche backup Strategie ?

Tägliches Inkrementell backup , mit hardlinks , Referenz das Backup vom Vortag denke ich ist ne gute basisvariante
und nu kommt es:
jede Woche eine Kopie (backup-dir) und dann nur 4 Versionen (max 4 Wochen zurück)
oder mache ich eine Monatliche Kopie mit Inkrementell Versionen der Wochen ?

zweite Version währe natürlich platzsparender 

rdiff-backup habe ich auch mal auf meine Liste gesetzt mögliche Anwendung.

Weiß einer wie wieweit das Nonplusultra der Daten Sicherung die Timemachine zurückgeht ?

Oder anders gesagt ich bin mir noch unschlüssig wie ich das mit den Backups älter wie eine Woche umgehen soll.
Und wie viel voll backups sind sinnvoll ? rechnerisch hätte ich platz für 3


----------



## ComFreek (21. März 2018)

Du könntest dir auch mal Duplicati ansehen. Das nutze ich zur Zeit fürs Backup auf ein externes Speichermedium, es ist jedoch explizit auch für Netzlaufwerke und SFTP ausgelegt.

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es die Daten in einem anderen Format speichert, sprich es ist nicht mehr nur eine 1:1 Kopie deiner Ordnerhierarchie, sondern gespickt mit 7z-Dateien, Metainformationen verteilt auf viele "Buckets". Diese Speicherungsform hat sicher Vorteile (siehe etwa deren Blogeintrag), aber falls jemals mal die Software in der Zukunft "verloren" geht, ist eine Recovery aufwändig. Dasselbe Argument hat man aber auch mit komplizierteren Dateiformaten vs. reinen Textformaten.


----------

